# Adoption Order granted



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just wanted to share our news, our adoption order has been granted today       We're so pleased 😄


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats SG x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Woooohoooooo summer girl, fantastic news xxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, SG!  Great job.


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks all 😄


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Great news - congrats


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations - so cuffed for you  

Love kiz  x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant must be the best feeling xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations summer girl. Xx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations. Amazing news!!! X


----------



## Sunshine7155 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi there,

I just wanted to wish you congratulations on your news - that is really brilliant and you and your DH deserve it so much.

Lots of love and   

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you Sunshine, you're an amazing lady to be responding to my post xx

Thanks everyone else too 😄


----------

